# Two guinea pigs looking for a new home - Glasgow Area



## gregrichards

Two guinea pigs looking for a new home must be rehomed separately. Good homes only please here is a picture.

Picture of my guinea pigs http://img231.imageshack.us/img231/9...smarch2010.jpg

Glasgow, Lanarkshire and surrounding areas.


----------



## niki87

Am unable to see pic!! xx


----------



## gregrichards

Picture now added thanks.


----------



## maisey moo 12

Sorry you are having to rehome them. Wonder if a guinea run could be organised if anybody wanted to rehome them.


----------



## niki87

Awww they are gorgeous. I am not sure I can...but my heart has been touched by this story. I will have a spare cage as of this weekend...4.5' in length. But ive never owned piggies before and nt sure i'm the best person for these special case piggies!! I wish I could have helped. Will keep an eye out for a good home. xx


----------



## metame

i would love to have them but dont think i could get anymore in my room


----------



## gregrichards

Thank you for your advice and kindness.

A quick update Otis my brown guinea pig is now at the SPCA branch in Hamilton Scotland and is looking for a suitable loving home. We took him this morning and it was very distressing for me to hand him over but I gave them a bag of his favourite food and his hay with rose petals that he loves and some money.

I can't go through that again so I am keeping Milo and my family are going to help me more to clean his cage etc.

Poor Milo is wondering around his cage oinking looking for Otis and wondering why his house is not there. Hopefully he will feel better after not having to share his brocolli and other vegetables tonight for a change.

The SPCA are going to phone me when Otis gets a new home. He is the only guinea pig at the centre just now so hopefully he wont have to wait long.


----------



## niki87

Ok thats fine. Though if your family can help are you able to get the other back as I hear piggies are supposed to live together in pairs at least? Hope so. xx


----------



## gregrichards

Hi yes ideally they should live in pairs but they dont always get on unfortunately just like humans. When this happens they must be separated to make sure they are both happy. Milo wont want for love from me.

Just a quick update Otis the brown guinea pig has been rehomed by the SPCA he went to his new home yesterday afternoon. Milo has come to life and is not missing his brother anymore.


----------



## niki87

The sounds like you did the right thing. Good luck. xx


----------



## Baby British

I have just acquired some piggies and have been doing a lot of reading up on them.

From what I have read they really are better off kept in pairs. Even if two guinea pigs don't get on there is no reason why each wouldn't get along with a different piggy. Do you have any rescues in your area that might have a friend for your singleton? Good rescues will even take in your guinea pig to try and bond them with a buddy.

I'm getting a 1 year old lone boar this week (I really should stop looking at preloved!) and a local rescue will be hopefully taking him in to try and find him a friend


----------

